# Journal of my Baby's growth



## Lumirecia (Mar 8, 2017)

I came to Petco with my dad and sister just to LOOK at animals and then leave. I told my dad and even promised him that I will not spend any money. (Btw Petco is a bit far from where I live so my dad drives me there.)
So I went to look and went to the betta sections. They were all filled up (probably just arrived) and I looked at all the bettas.
I went over to see the baby bettas and they're all filled up too. Since they're so small, why not take a look?

Then I saw the most beautiful baby I've seen in my years of existence.
He or she has a vibrant blue with a red tail. I cannot take my eyes off him/her and..oops

Now since I've seen many journals of bettas, why not do one here and a little update about by male "baby?"


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Subbing! Can't wait to see how they grow!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumirecia (Mar 8, 2017)

Picture when I first got him/her:
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/162966883132375042/304714178495643648/image.jpg
In tank 4 days later:
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/162966883132375042/304715604466860036/image.png
Currently feeding him forzen bloodworms and little flakes. Hope he turns out to be a boy!


Extra:
My other "baby."
It looks like he's going to become a male betta.
https://images.discordapp.net/.eJwVzNENgyAQANBdGIATDg9xG4IEMdIjcP1qunvrG-B91HvcalenSJ87wFFn4nHoKTxiybowlzvHXqdO3CCKxHS2_JIJhmwg2jY0aNGvi7OAi_PGmz8K5GgNCLU9zdWL-v4AvuMhyQ.vgg8EM8MX3KAPcnvfkropwb5saU?width=298&height=300




Sorry for potato quality


----------



## Lumirecia (Mar 8, 2017)

CaptByMoonlight said:


> Subbing! Can't wait to see how they grow!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much! Excited to see what he's going to turn out in the future!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

He looks exactly like my new baby! Same coloration exactly. My lil guy is a CT (For now) and butt drags. From what I can tell your new baby is a boy. Good luck with the little guy!


----------



## Lumirecia (Mar 8, 2017)

Oops..


----------



## Lumirecia (Mar 8, 2017)

My baby boy's first bubble nest! He's slowly becoming a man now. I was shocked after finding out when I was going to feed him since I've never seen him made a nest and he's still a baby in my eyes..

Sorry if this is too dark. It's 9 pm where I live and my led light is still being shipped to me in a couple days


----------



## Lumirecia (Mar 8, 2017)

When I was cleaning my tank I realized that there's this loudly white thing on my tank and decorations. What is it and will it harm my betta? Also how do I remove it?


----------



## Lumirecia (Mar 8, 2017)

Rip quality


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

Oh my goodness, his colors are wonderful! He's so cute. Sorry, I can't help identify what's in your tank, though. (and I noticed your EXO profile pic, too. Lol)


----------



## Lumirecia (Mar 8, 2017)

KodaPlusMore said:


> Oh my goodness, his colors are wonderful! He's so cute. Sorry, I can't help identify what's in your tank, though. (and I noticed your EXO profile pic, too. Lol)


Thanks! He's too cute for me. My betta isn't acting strange yet so I guess it should be fine. (Haha, a fan's gotta do what they gotta do!)


----------



## Lumirecia (Mar 8, 2017)

I noticed that the new double tail betta I got has an egg spot. I'm not sure if a female betta can have an egg spot in less than 3 months, but I can be wrong about it's age. Or the eggspot can be fake. Still hope its a boy though!


----------



## Lumirecia (Mar 8, 2017)

Today in class, I suddenly had a thought..
Let's say if my "baby boy" turned out to be a veil tail, and my double tail is a female, what is the chance of getting any double tail spawn? Veil tails are dominate and Ive heard that double tails are recessive. But Im still curious.

If he turned out to be delta (probably not) what are the chances then?

(What about CT and VT/DT?)

Other than that, my life is been pretty normal until yesterday I went home to feed my bettas and my boy has build a huge bubble nest. I was shocked on how he can make so many in just one night since I removed the bubble next while doing a 25% water change last time.
My room is also very cold despite the 70-80 degrees outside so I turned the heat up to 82 for all of my bettas and feed them a little more. Other than that, everything else is the same.

Also has anyone own live plants? How do you take care of them such as do you LED lights for them or sunlight? If it's LED light then how long should I leave it there since I never turn the lights on just incase I stress my bettas (also my room is pretty bright in the mornings/afternoon.)
One of my plant are wilting so any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Lumirecia (Mar 8, 2017)

I came back from school and found a cup and something swimming in it. I looked closer and saw two baby guppies. I took care of guppies and bred them in the past so my sister thought I was a bit more experienced so she gave the 2 fry to me to take care of them until they're old enough to be kept together with her other guppies. So I thought why not? I got a 25w heater and it'll fit in this smaller tank for a while. 
The first day wasnt good. The two fry probably couldnt tell what is food since I throw in crushed flakes, frozen bloodworms, etc. Then today I try again with the flakes and only one of the fry ate it. (Also my basement being renewed so no internet connection or electricity in my room. RIP my bettas for a couple weeks. At least it's like 70-90 degrees outside now..) Im planning on putting them in a cup so they'll know where the food is and I'll have to bring the guppies to the kitchen where there's electricity.

Now about my bettas:

They're doing great. The double tail still have that egg spot so Im 90% sure that it's going to be a female betta. Also she has a a little blue on her tail and light purple on her body. As for the two other ones, which Im guessing moth of them are males, their tails are growing longer by the day. A week ago, I found out that the cloudy slimy white film in the tank was slime algae so I do a 25% water chance every other day and now it's pretty clear.

The picture provided below was taken just now so sorry for quality since its getting dark.
Why does my betta look possessed with the flash on? Why am I bad at taking photos? Why am I taking photos when it's getting dark outside? (Going to have to retake them tomorrow and sorry for quality. I looks clear on my phone..)


----------

